# Borland c++ // Memo1->Lines->LoadFromFile();



## SebastianHL (11. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich möchte mehrere Textdatein zusammen in ein Memo Fenster eingeben und diese dann zusammenrechnen. Mit 


```
Memo1->Lines->LoadFromFile("1.txt");
```

habe ich die erste Datei eingelesen. Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich die zweite Datei in dem Memo-Fenster eingefügt bekomme. 

Wenn ich danch  

```
Memo1->Lines->LoadFromFile("2.txt");
```

eingebe ersetz er den ersten Text durch den zweiten Text.
Ich habe das auch schon mit 


```
Memo1->Lines->Add(Memo1->Lines->LoadFromFile("2.txt"));
```

getestet ! geht aber leider nicht.

Die frage ist ja auch schonmal wie ich an die einzelnen Zeilen im Memo-Fenster rankomme!


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## jokey2 (11. Mai 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was Du mit 'zusammenrechnen' meinst, aber wenn Du mehrere Dateien im selben Fenster anzeigen willst, wirst Du wohl erst die Dateien zeilenweise in einen Puffer einlesen müssen um sie dann mit Add(...) in das Fenster einzutragen.


----------



## SebastianHL (11. Mai 2005)

In den fünf txt.datein steht jeweils nur ein Zahlenwert. Nachher will ich die einzelnen Zahlenwerte die sich dan im Memo-Fenster gesammelt haben zusammenrechnen. Wie lese ich die einzelnen Zeilen denn in den Puffer ?

Gruß


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Mai 2005)

moin


"Einfach" die Datei öffnen und mit getline auslesen.
Benutzt du die MFC?
Es ginge aber selbstverständlich auch mit ifstream.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## SebastianHL (11. Mai 2005)

hi,


momentan benutze ich weder MFC noch ifstream (glaube ich zumindest). ich weiß auch garnicht so wirklich wie ich auf die datei zugreifen kann außer mit LoadFromFile(Memo) !


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Mai 2005)

moin


Ach verdammt im Titel stehts "Borland"
Dann nimm LoadFromFile und mach es wie jokey2 gesagt hat.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## jokey2 (11. Mai 2005)

Dann solltest Du dir die Dateibehandlungsklassen von Borland anschauen. Ich weiß nicht, wie die entsprechende Klasse heißt, aber sie sollte Funktionen zum Öffnen, Lesen, schreiben und Schließen einer Datei haben. Sollte es bei Borland so eine Klasse nicht geben, wird Dir nichts Anderes übrigbleiben, als Dich mit den Streams der Standars template Library auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## jokey2 (11. Mai 2005)

Kann man so ein Lines-Objekt auch ohne Memo-Fenster erzeugen?


----------



## SebastianHL (11. Mai 2005)

---- --------


----------



## SebastianHL (11. Mai 2005)

Nein das geht nicht da das Lines ja auf das Memo-Fenster zugreift ! das sind ja die Lines aus dem memo-fenster

ich check das mal mit den Dateibehandlungsklassen !


----------



## Test (11. Mai 2005)

Einfach auf die Strings des Line-Objektes zugreifen wobei der erste bei 0 beginnt.

```
Memo1->Lines->Strings[iNrDerZeile];
```


----------



## SebastianHL (11. Mai 2005)

jo danke test ! 

das klappt ! Gute sache ! 

ich hatte es grade mit 


```
Memo1->Lines->operator [](0)
```

gemacht das hat auch geklappt aber deine Variante its glaube ich noch besser ! 


gruß


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Mai 2005)

moin




> aber deine Variante its glaube ich noch besser !


Jein, da kann man über besser streiten, da es das selbe ist.
Natürlich ist die Variante von Test eleganter.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## BadMourning (12. Mai 2005)

Warum nicht:


```
TStringList *List = new TStringList;

for( int i = 1; i <= 5; i++ )
{
  List->LoadFromFile( IntToStr( i ) +  ".txt" ); 
  Memo->Lines->AddStrings( List );
}

delete List;
```

Greets
BadMourning


----------

